# Episcopal Priest is Both Christian and Muslim



## Scott (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know why I never expected this before or why I think this is unbelievable, but see:
Episcopal Priest is both Christian and Muslim


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> I don't know why I never expected this before or why I think this is unbelievable, but see:
> Episcopal Priest is both Christian and Muslim



We've been there already  but ain't it grand? If she had any integrity, she'd just declare herself a Unitarian and be done with it.


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

Sad thing is...............she should (obviously) not be considered a loyal follower of either religion, in one fell swoop she has in point of fact become an infidel in the eyes of true Christendom and Islam.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Sad thing is...............she should (obviously) not be considered a loyal follower of either religion, in one fell swoop she has in point of fact become an infidel in the eyes of true Christendom and Islam.



...and a swell foop it was!


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> ...and a swell foop it was!


fell being the key word!


----------



## bwsmith (Jun 21, 2007)

Having been raised in the Episcopal church, I am sad, so very sad for the sheep in her care -- and so grateful to God who stirred up in me life, and desire to know why “they” had to update all those beautiful prayers from the ‘28 prayer book. 

I pray HE keeps a faithful witness in the church.


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> Having been raised in the Episcopal church, I am sad, so very sad for the sheep in her care -- and so grateful to God who stirred up in me life, and desire to know why “they” had to update all those beautiful prayers from the ‘28 prayer book.
> 
> I pray HE keeps a faithful witness in the church.


As an Anglican I thank you for that prayer......you like the 28 BCP? You would love our Prayer book, we have the stately 1662 and a 28 alternate Communion service, it is very beautiful. Grace and Peace.


----------



## bwsmith (Jun 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> As an Anglican I thank you for that prayer......you like the 28 BCP? You would love our Prayer book, we have the stately 1662 and a 28 alternate Communion service, it is very beautiful. Grace and Peace.



Yes, I like the '28 prayer book -- the Great Confession -- I am so sorry that so many shepherds are unmindful of their jobs -- across denominational lines!


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> Yes, I like the '28 prayer book -- the Great Confession -- I am so sorry that so many shepherds are unmindful of their jobs -- across denominational lines!


I know that most here on PB are Presbyterian and Baptist, but the Anglican/Episcopal Church has played some very important and significant roles in Church History, right now , we the orthodox Anglicans are in a struggle. We need the prayers of our Presbyterian and Baptist brothers and sisters. We are part of the body of Christ and no part suffers alone since "Christ is the head", we will stay faithful, the apostate are the tares, our Lord will deal with them, in that I can rest.


----------



## Scott (Jun 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I know that most here on PB are Presbyterian and Baptist, but the Anglican/Episcopal Church has played some very important and significant roles in Church History, right now , we the orthodox Anglicans are in a struggle. We need the prayers of our Presbyterian and Baptist brothers and sisters. We are part of the body of Christ and no part suffers alone since "Christ is the head", we will stay faithful, the apostate are the tares, our Lord will deal with them, in that I can rest.


I would be comfortable at a conservative Anglican church. A very positive note about Anglicanism is the African Anglican church. They are very conservative. And they are very large. They are a great hope for the communion, I think.


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> I would be comfortable at a conservative Anglican church. A very positive note about Anglicanism is the African Anglican church. They are very conservative. And they are very large. They are a great hope for the communion, I think.


Yes, Scott...things have a way of coming full circle, the African church is HUGE, also for all practical purposes they have broken ties with TEC(mainline Church in America), his Grace, Archbishop Akinola ONLY deals with the US now through........the REC the Reformed Episcopal Church, growth is strong in South Korea as well, the Asians are very Orthodox. God always spreads hope where there seems crisis. Bless His Holy Name.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 27, 2007)

This is why she could accede to such a thing:



> Redding's views, even before she embraced Islam, were more interpretive than literal.
> 
> She believes the Trinity is an idea about God and cannot be taken literally.
> 
> ...



She will likely end up having the delusional Islamic view of Jesus Christ.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 27, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade;




> She will likely end up having the delusional Islamic view of Jesus Christ.



Yes, very delusional, and she IS NOT a Christian--no matter what she professes with her mouth...

And I pray her Episcopal Church defrocks her...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 27, 2007)

BJClark said:


> Jerusalem Blade;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God does bring monumental miracles to bear at times, so I suppose it's possible. In order for this to come to pass, though, we'd have to see the ECUSA become a church truly committed to Christ and led by the Word again and not by the tickling teachings of men (or women as the case may be) - and that sort of turnaround would require a miracle of truly gargantuan proportions. Nevertheless it should be our prayer.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2007)

We can thank Father Richard John Neuhaus here for a great insight. When speaking of groups that call themselves Christians we must make the distinction about how the term 'Christian' is being used. Some mean the term in an 'honorific' sense whereas this lady says she's a muslim and a christian. When we say 'christian' we mean it in a 'descriptive' sense. If you run across this kind of argument or statement in conversation, nail the person down as to how they mean the word. 

One might say, 'we are christians because we believe in Jesus and that he was a god and a great prophet.' This would be an honorific use.

We speak of Christian in a descriptive manner as described in scripture and in the creeds and councils of Christianity.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds more like she would do better calling herself a Hindu to me...


----------

